# LHC, PCI & Peripherals Same Session



## cargo (May 14, 2012)

Anyone willing to give me a hand with this procedure? Patient is Medicare and had an iliac stent placed on 1/12/12. It's the peripherals I need help with. 

4/26/12 - "Seldinger technique was used to access the right radial artery followed by insertion of a 5 French sheath. A 5 French Tiger catheter was advanced to the left ventricle. LV angiography was performed in the RAO projection. The Tiger catheter was pulled back across the aortic valve and then used for selective left and right coronary angiography. Following the diagnostic portion, PCI of the left circumflex was performed following which peripheral angiography was performed utilizing a 5 French pigtail catheter which was positioned in the abdominal aorta and selective angiography of the abdominal aorta and iliac arteries was performed. A long 0.035 J-wire was advanced into the right and left iliac arteries in a sequential fashion followed by the insertion of a 0.035 trailblazer catheter which was positioned in each of the right and left common femoral arteriews sequentially where selective right and left lower extremity angiography was performed with distal runoff to the level of the foot." 
(Additional detail on the PCI is provided as well as results of the peripheral angio.) 

Thanks in advance,
Carol Wright, CPC


----------



## dpeoples (May 15, 2012)

cargo said:


> Anyone willing to give me a hand with this procedure? Patient is Medicare and had an iliac stent placed on 1/12/12. It's the peripherals I need help with.
> 
> 4/26/12 - "Seldinger technique was used to access the right radial artery followed by insertion of a 5 French sheath. A 5 French Tiger catheter was advanced to the left ventricle. LV angiography was performed in the RAO projection. The Tiger catheter was pulled back across the aortic valve and then used for selective left and right coronary angiography. Following the diagnostic portion, PCI of the left circumflex was performed following which peripheral angiography was performed utilizing a 5 French pigtail catheter which was positioned in the abdominal aorta and selective angiography of the abdominal aorta and iliac arteries was performed. A long 0.035 J-wire was advanced into the right and left iliac arteries in a sequential fashion followed by the insertion of a 0.035 trailblazer catheter which was positioned in each of the right and left common femoral arteriews sequentially where selective right and left lower extremity angiography was performed with distal runoff to the level of the foot."
> (Additional detail on the PCI is provided as well as results of the peripheral angio.)
> ...




at first glance you have:
36246-LT, 36246-RT (you may need different modifiers depending on payor)
75716 assuming the interpretation supports this level of service.

HTH


----------

